# Grand Pacific Palisades 3/1 to 3/8 Carlsbad, CA $600.00



## ronreid1954 (Feb 14, 2015)

I bedroom Ocean View Unit, sleeps 4.


----------



## missmouse (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm guessing there is no chance to move the check-in day by a few days . . . . I have been looking for a last minute San Diego area rental for my kids Spring Break, starting around March 6/7 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2015)

The reason these offers are so cheap, is because they can't be changed.


----------



## jegall1 (Feb 18, 2015)

*jegall1*

Interested more info please 
jegall@att.net 918 284 6071


----------



## ronreid1954 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Still available, Reduced to $500.00*

Reduced to $500.00


----------



## ronreid1954 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Reduced again. $400.00*

Ok only a few days left. I have reduced it to $400.00 for you last minute bargain shoppers!


----------



## ronreid1954 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Taken*

Unit is no longer available.


----------



## TrojanRickus (Feb 26, 2015)

*Grand Pacific Palisades*

Thank you so much!!!!


----------

